# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Разбил ХАРД на 2 диска и потерял 30 Гб

## Серега Ш

разбил Хард на два диска...при установке ОС.
После установки выяснилось, что общая емкость ХАРДа стала = емкости первого диска...
Подскажите, что делать?

----------


## Cheechako

Посмотреть происходящее в "управление дисками".

----------


## Серега Ш

Да, большое спасибо!
Все уже сделал!

----------

